# Baking by Flavor



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

This book looks very interesting.... has anyone ever tried one of her recipes or techniques? I was intrigued by adding vanilla beans to vanilla to intensify the flavor- anyone try it? I don't have a lot of experimentation time right now and was wondering if any of you had an opinion...


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Got the book, although haven't had a chance to try anything yet.
She uses super fine sugar a lot.
Wanted to try her Vanilla layer cake.
w/ vanilla -scented super fine sugar and the intensified vanilla extract,and added 1/2 vanilla bean.
Sounds wonderful.
The extract is almost similar to the Neilsen-Massey Vanilla Bean Paste. 
I use that one. Love it, just pricey.
Anna,
have you found your chai?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I don't own that book, but I am a huge fan of vanilla (probably more then chocolate).

I've played around with trying to intensify my vanilla flavor in items. Fresh beans really are the ultimate. Adding beans to your vanilla extract or sugar is really nice, I like seeing the vanilla beans in items. It's something that draws me to sniff at it over and over like a drug.

But I've across items where regardless- the vanilla bakes out and the subtly gets lost. It always shines the most with custards, mousse and bavarians(obviously). I can't put my finger on what the magic combination is, but there just are certain recipes that are the simpliest ones- where you really taste the vanilla even if they don't have anything but extract. Like shortbread cookies or toll house cookies, you can taste the vanilla. But I've never been lucky getting it in a cake. SO if you ever try that recipe please report back and tell me if you can taste a richer vanilla flavor........I'm searching for it too.

The vanilla bean paste spoons mentioned is to die for (I think it's worth the money), only second to straight beans.


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Wendy- I guess I'll just have to try that vanilla cake thing. I HATE white cake! I think it is bland and boring. The only thing that is worse than white cake is white cake with white frosting. The only thing white cake is good for is highlighting a good lemon curd filling! (OK- enough with my dislikes) I would love to get one that really kind of highlighted vanilla more. I'll let you know what happens (can't guarantee when I will get around to it though).

Spoons- still working on the chai thing- actually it is more like, I haven't figured it out yet but it'll be on the back burner. A friend talked me into teaching "culinary arts" at an art camp. That and wedding season! AGGHH! Very interesting, though, and it is giving me the experience to know that I would never want to do it for a living !


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

There is one thing I don't like in this book: The use of artificially flavoured ingredients as a mean to intensify the flavour of baked goods....


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Anna,
Yeah, I hear you... This Sat's cake is white w/ white buttercream. How boring is that.
Have you looked into "Amoretti" brand flavorings/compounds. They sent me 25 flavors. All my request. Haven't got around to trying all of them. They do have chai. Check them out, they are super nice there. www.amoretti.com
I onced used the oregon chai carton, and just used it as my liquid. Eh, needed some more punch. I also bought a powdered form, haven't used it yet. Of course, this was long time ago, when I was on a chai kick.
Did you get around trying the vanilla cake?
You know, I tried the hazelnut cake from Woolley a couple of weeks ago, and it shrunk(the sides alot).Any comments on that?

Hows the art camp?


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Spoons- Didn't realize Amoretti had a chai- I'll have to check it out, thanks! No, haven't tried the vanilla (so many things to do!). I'll let you know when I do!

The Wooley cakes have a tendency to shrink more than a "regular" cake but not enough to bother me. I did notice that plastic wrap becomes shrink wrap under those conditions and not to pull the plastic wrap tight. Loose helps.

Arts camp is an experience. I have decided that 8th grade girls have lost thier minds. I have also decided that as far as teaching goes, this is not the age group I am meant to teach (6th, 7th, 8th grade). I prefer younger or older kids. I am mainly doing it so that my daughter can go to camp for free (very exclusive, expensive camp). There are some girls there who really are in love with cooking so that part is fun.


----------

